# 2-6-0 Mogul on R2 curves?



## johnson30 (Mar 16, 2013)

Just picked up an LGB 2-6-0 Mogul. I have R1 curves now but it's obvious by the fact that engine bogs down on the curves that it needs more radius. 


Assuming I don't have tons of room, would I get smooth performance out of the R2 curve, or will I be happier with the R3? I'm willing to do it right so that I don't get crappy behavior on the curves.

I intend for this to be non-permenant layout. Just trying to get some opinions on what is good enough while eliminating the tight turns.

-Will


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes a wider curve will result in less resistance. R2 at 5'dia will help but R3 at 8' dia might be overkill. If you can find them, Aristo 6.5' dia curves might be the best option.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB R2 is less than 5 foot diameter from what I remember, it is more like 4 foot 8 inch. 
Train-Li had a 6 foot diameter in the past and it matches the R3 switch which is 6 foot diameter. (really slightly less as it is 900 mm).


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I have installed Kadee couplers on both of my Moguls. They will double head around an R2 curve. They look somewhat silly doing it, but it can be done. 

I would agree with Dan. If you have room for the Train-Li 6 foot diameter curves, choose them. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe there was no LGB R2 switch ever. 

LGB R3 is about 8 foot diameter, not 6 foot. 

Since there are no R2 switches, why not standardize on R3 as your minimum? 

Greg


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Garratt on 29 Mar 2013 08:22 PM
Posted By Greg Elmassian on 29 Mar 2013 07:46 PM 
I believe there was no LGB R2 switch ever. 

LGB R3 is about 8 foot diameter, not 6 foot. 

Since there are no R2 switches, why not standardize on R3 as your minimum? 

Greg 


From the Train-li website:

Important Note:
We have recently changed the R designation of our curves and switches away from an arbitrary nomenclature used by other manufacturers to a representation of the closest effective radius in feet. So a R4 switch is a 4' radius switch, a R7 switch is a 7' radius switch, a R7/R4 switch is a curved switch that switches from 7' radius to 4' radius. 



LGB R3 is a similar radius to the TrainLine45 ProSwitch R4.


Andrew


R3 ProSwitch 3' radius:









R4 ProSwitch 4' radius:


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Don't restrict your self to what sectional track you can find available. Use flex track and bend to fit your space.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-Li has 3 foot and 4 foot radius switches. Their R # is the real radius in approx. feet (these are really 900 and 1200 mm switches. 

LGB R3 is 4 foot radius. (really 1200 mm). 

The only switch LGB had for R2 was one side of the 3 way and I believe this was 840 mm, not 900. Other side was R1 for 600 mm.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The numbering system is different between brands. Easier to see on a chart.
Only the items in bold are available in switches. Sizes are approximate radius.


# LGB ProSwitch
------------------------------------------
R1 *2' * -
R2 2.5’ *2'*
R3 *4' 3'*
R4 5.75’ *4'*
R5 *7.5’* -
R7 - *7’*
R10 - *10’*
-------------------------------------------

Andrew


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I have R1, R2, an R3, and in my experience the operating improvement gain is larger going to R3, if you can manage it. Takes a lot of space, though. 

In addition to the locomotives, the entire train "bogs" around tighter curves, and this limits the length of train before the locomotive starts to slip. The LGB four-axel cars run a lot better than two-axel cars.


----------



## johnson30 (Mar 16, 2013)

All very good information. Thanks. 

Just because I'm confused by what I'm seeing out there, what is the difference between the LGB 1500 and 15000 curves, for instance? 

I see pictures of items for sale that show 1500, and some show 15000, and then some that are listed as both so I can't tell if it's just people mis-listing the item or if there actually is a difference. 

What's up with that?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Just typos with a missing '0'. 

LGB numbers. 

10- - - Straights, accessories 
11- - - R1 curves 
12- - - R1 Switches, double slip, accessories 
13- - - Crossings 
15- - - R2 
16- - - R3 
17- - - Sound magnets 
18- - - R5











Andrew


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

LGB started using 4 digits, then changed to 5. So the 1500 is quit old.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

to answer the question 
the LGB moguls will run on R1, and as you know, they bind a bit, but will do it-imho , it will cause more rapid wear to the loco and its drivers and likely its gears, there's clearly more drag and bind 
R2 is much better and no binding, and works fine , if need be-even LGB has recommended this in some LGB publication i read - 
R3 , better still-much - 

i know all of this first hand, from running my many moguls on each size radius 

i prefer to avoid running them entirely on R1 because of the binding


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

R2 is really nice for the mogul and most LGB rolling stock (with truck mounted couplers). But if you can do R3, do it. As larger radius is always better if you ever plan to body mount couplers or run large locos and rolling stock.


----------

